# Eurovision Song Contest



## Wolfmania (10. Mai 2011)

Moin,
nun ist es wieder soweit - heut Abend das erste Halbvinale im TV und überall nur noch Lena und Düsseldorf...
Interessiert Euch das oder bekommt ihr Agressionen wenn's um das Thema geht ?
Also ich muß es zugeben wir haben Samstag Abend mal eingeladen zu uns und es kommen ein Haufen Leute - das wird bestimmt witzig.
Wobei das neue Lena-Lied mal echt fürn Eimer ist finde ich...aber naja


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich ist die Musik nichts für mich, aber ich finde einfach das Konzept richtig klasse und schaue das jedes Jahr gerne an.

Besonders die Punktevergabe finde ich ziemlich spannend.


----------



## Blooddrainer (10. Mai 2011)

¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Mai 2011)

Nix für mich.


----------



## Dunglor (10. Mai 2011)

Muss ich nicht haben...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Mai 2011)

Ist nicht wirklich meine Lieblingsmusik. Ausserdem ist das Konzept i-wie arg blöde. Da haben wir schon so eine kulturelle Vielfalt auf einen Punkt der Erde gequetscht und dann singt ein Großteil auf Englisch damit alle es verstehen und man überhaupt ne Chance hat zu gewinnen. Wozu treten die Künstler dann unter einer bestimmten Flagge auf ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Mai 2011)

"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Boh bleib bloß weg mit dem Scheiß" [/font]


----------



## Zyson (10. Mai 2011)

Aufjedenfall ist der Song Contest viel viel besser als diese ganze langweilige scheiße von William und Kate Hochzeit in den letzen Wochen.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

Muss ich nicht wirklich haben, Schaue nur das Finale mit der Punktevergabe an.


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Es muss geguckt werden. Zumindest das *Finale ist Pflicht*! Nicht der Musik wegen. Nicht der Lena-Raab-Kombi wegen. Nicht weil es öffentlich-rechtliches (nagut mit Pro7) Programmgut ist.

NEIN. Weil es ein deutsches Event ist. In anderen Nationen werden solche Länderereignisse auch richtig gefeiert, auch wird richtig getrauert, wenn es nicht klappt. Wir Deutschen sind in dieser Beziehung sehr profillos, mehr so ein Fähnlein im Wind, ich steh zu nix, alles is doof, so kann mich keiner angreifen oder kritisieren. Oh schau, der hat eine Deutschlandflagge am Auto (während der WM), ein Nazi! (überspizt dargestellt)


Wir feiern doch auch sonst jeden Blödsinn (Vatertag, Oktoberfest, Tanz in den Mai, Halloween) - lasst uns doch den Song Contest als Deutsche im Wettbewerb mit den anderen Ländern feiern. Mit ein paar Freunden oder Familie, Grill, bissl Bier und draussen das Wetter genießen.


Weitermeckern und Antigegenalles dürfen wir danach weitermachen.
PS: Als die Neuseeländer 2007 im Americas Cup (Segelwettbewerb) zum zweiten mal gegen die Schweiz (als Binnenland) verloren, sind fast die Hälfte meiner Arbeitskollegen aus Frust nicht zu Arbeit erscheinen, und es wurde tolleriert.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Mai 2011)

Warum soll ich etwas feiern was mir am Hintern vorbeigeht?
Nur weil da was deutsches bei ist!?


----------



## Davatar (10. Mai 2011)

Absoluter Mist, vor allem, da viele Länder nicht mal eigne Sänger schicken.


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

Boh bleib bloß weg mit dem Scheiß (12 Stimmen [75.00%])

Meine Antwort


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

Am Ende lese ich kurz bei Web.de wer gewonnen hat, hör vieleicht nochmal Kurz in der Gewinnersong rein und mehr auch net.


----------



## Phenyl19 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich mag das alles nicht, singen doch sowieso alle fast alle auf Englisch. 
Da kann ich auch den ganzen Tag MTV laufen lassen, da habe ich das gleiche unindividuelle Einheitsbrei Gedöse.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Mai 2011)

mtv gibts doch garnicht mehr nur noch im pay tv ^^


----------



## Stoneprince (10. Mai 2011)

1. In der Umfrage fehlt ein Button (z.b. Gucke es wegen Musik, aber wer gewinnt ist mir Latte, solang es nicht Deutschland ist)

2. Sollten sie es so machen, das die Songs in der Sprache ist, aus dem das Land kommt.

3. Ist doch eh nur Hype, weil Deutschland 1x in sovielen Jahren mal gewinnt (Lena gewinnt eh nicht nochmal)


Meine Meinung?
Solang Deutschland nicht gewinnt, gönne ich es dem der gut singt und das Lied sich gut anhört.
Bin zwar Deutscher aber ich hasse diese Lena-Tusse. (Sie sieht sch... aus und kann nicht singen.)


----------



## Phenyl19 (10. Mai 2011)

@Kamsi, ich weiß aber ich guck soo selten Fernseh da vergisst man das mal^^

@Stoneprince: Die ganze Geschichte hat auch nichts mehr damit zu wer gut singen kann. Es geht darum wer am besten Aussieht, die beste Show abzieht etc., um das 
ganze drumherum eben. 
So ist das nunmal in der Branche der Pop - Musik.


----------



## Stoneprince (10. Mai 2011)

Deshalb guck ich es zwar, aber im Grund ist mir egal wer gewinnt.^^
Nur Deutschland darf nicht gewinne, weil wir bzw Raab jetzt und letztes Jahr so ein riesen wirbel um alles gemacht haben.

Sonst bin ich zumindest für den der am besten singt und das Lied gut präsentieren kann.^^


Aber das die Musik-Welt anders tickt, ist mir klar.^^


----------



## Phenyl19 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dafür das wir Nosliw für Deutschland zum Grand Prix schicken =)


----------



## Stoneprince (10. Mai 2011)

Kenn ich net^^


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Mai 2011)

Stoneprince schrieb:


> Meine Meinung?
> Solang Deutschland nicht gewinnt, gönne ich es dem der gut singt und das Lied sich gut anhört.
> Bin zwar Deutscher aber ich hasse diese Lena-Tusse. (Sie sieht sch... aus und kann nicht singen.)



Ansich geb ich dir recht aber "sieht scheisse aus"? Was hat das den damit zu tun. :S
Ich find ja sie ist ne eingebildete Tusse.
Die auf schüchternes Küken tut.
Kann ich nicht ab. :S


----------



## Phenyl19 (10. Mai 2011)

@Stoneprince ist deutschsprachiger Reggae und Dancehall Sänger.

Youtube Link


----------



## Tilbie (10. Mai 2011)

Boh bleib bloß weg mit dem Scheiß!

Kann den ganzem Ding nichts abgewinnen.
1. Nicht meine Musik
2. Isses mir latte wer gewinnt
3. Find ich soetwas total öde. (Also dieses ganze auf Show-Getue bei den Songs und dann ne halbe Stinde gelaber dazwischen)

Was mich bei solchen veranstaltungen immer nervt ist die Tatsache das man damit dann immer so zugebobt wird. Lena hier Eurovision Song Contest da nerv nerv nerv


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2011)

Fand es früher (also wirklich früher) mal ganz gut.
Heutzutage kann ich dem nix mehr abgewinnen.

u.a.
1. So manche Möchtegernproduzenten, die sich auf Kosten ander noch lustig machen.
2. von denen auch kaum Qualität
3. Wieso vetritt man Deutschland mit nem englischen Lied?!
+++

Gut, ein paar nette Lieder sind zwar auch dabei.
Dennoch ist mein Interesse nun so gering geworden, daß ich dem gar keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr schenke -
außer jetzt in dem Topic hier.

aber jeder halt, wie er mag ...

greetz


----------



## Deanne (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir das noch nie angeguckt und daran wird diese schreckliche Lena auch nichts ändern. Sie mag im letzten Jahr gewonnen haben, aber mittlerweile geht sie doch fast jedem nur noch auf die Nerven. Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch langsam keine Lust mehr, überall mit irgendwelchen Sonderberichten und Specials zu dieser Veranstaltung terrorisiert zu werden.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2011)

Ich fand es eigentlich immer ganz unterhaltsam, aber spätestens nachdem letztes Jahr Lena gewonnen hatte wurde deutlich, dass es wirklich *nichts* mehr mit der Musik zu tun hat. Leider.


----------



## Jordin (10. Mai 2011)

Auf jeden Fall! 

 Prosecco saufen, Fremdschämen³ und ablästern auf gaaaanz hohem Niveau. - Aye, was wird das schön


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!
> 
> *Kirschmet* saufen, Fremdschämen³ und ablästern auf gaaaanz hohem Niveau. - Aye, was wird das schön



Fix'd - ansonsten genau die Antwort ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn endlich mal die Regelung eingeführt wird, das die Person aus dem Land kommt, das vertreten wird und in der Landessprache singen muss gerne, sonst ist mir das Ding total Latte.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wenn endlich mal die Regelung eingeführt wird, das die Person aus dem Land kommt, das vertreten wird und in der Landessprache singen muss gerne, sonst ist mir das Ding total Latte.



Fände ich ehrlich gesagt etwas unfair. Außer den Songs von GB, Frankreich und Spanien würde man dann bei keinem Lied den Text verstehen (oder zumindest die wenigsten). Wäre eventuell ein unfairer Vorteil für diese Länder.


----------



## MrBrownie (10. Mai 2011)

ich schau mir eigentlich immer nur das Ergebnis an


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Finde Lena eigentlich als Menschen -soweit man das beurteilen kann- nicht unsympathisch. Sie ist natürlich und hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung - auch als Musikerin.

Das zuverteufeln halte ich für falsch.
Trotzdem mag ich davon eigentlich nichts mehr sehen, denn das letztes Jahr hat mir gereicht.


----------



## Terrascream (10. Mai 2011)

Mir gefällt die Musik in der Regel mal so gar nicht, allerdings sind Länder wie Romänien einfach immer wieder göttlich.
An der Kreativität mancher Länder sollte sich Deutschland mal ein beispiel nehmen...wieder diese blöde zappelnde leiernde schlecht englisch sprechende von raab gepushte Kuh ...grrrrrrrr =/...das frustet mich etwas...

Ansonsten gibt es eig. immer ne Menge zu lachen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Mai 2011)

Schlaaaaand Schlaaaand!!!


----------



## llcool13 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich werde es nicht anschauen. Hat mich noch nie interessiert. Und Lena kann ich eh auf`n Tod nicht leiden.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. Mai 2011)

Nun, eigentlich bin ich auch kein Eurovision-Songcontest-Gucker, und allein, weil Deutschland "Rennpferd Lena" wieder ins Rennen schickt, nur weil sie letztes Jahr gewonnen hat, habe ich mir geschworen das ganze nicht zu verfolgen - bis...

Ja, bis ich beim durchzappen auf den Beitrag von Finnland gestoßen bin:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ZfImhTF74ZI

Nettes Lied, mal was anderes und in meinen Augen um einiges origineller als das, was Frau Strandgut für Deutschland vorträgt - mal ehrlich, den Gewinner des Vorjahres nochmal hinzuschicken ist doch irgendwie billig und einfallslos, und das nur um eine gute Platzierung einzustreichen.
Fazit: Ich werd es verfolgen und die Daumen für Finnland drücken.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2011)

» schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, den Gewinner des Vorjahres nochmal hinzuschicken ist doch irgendwie billig und einfallslos, und das nur um eine gute Platzierung einzustreichen.
> Fazit: Ich werd es verfolgen und die Daumen für Finnland drücken.




also ich finde es auch schade das keine weitere ausscheidung für deutschland gemacht wurde...
auf der anderen seite macht allerdings der raab aus sch...naja aus nem maschendrahtzaun noch kohle.der KANN vermarkten.die ARD wird gross mitprofitieren von der ganzen geschichte.
in den vorjahren sah es doch so aus,dass das finale gezeigt wurde.keine ausscheidung vorher,kein halbfinale(ausser irgendwo auf nem spartensender unter ferner liefen),kein gar nix,weil deutschland eh für jedes finale qualifiziert war,als grosser geldgeber...
jetzt ist es endlich soweit,das die sogar mal kohle zurückbekommen,allein durch den hype den die jetzt raab mit den 6 verschiedenen songs für lena(ARD ist bestimmt auch an den einnahmen der verkauften CDs beteiligt) und jetzt mit der übertragung der zwei halbfinale

wir treffen uns immer mit mehreren leuten und feiern(und wenn es das wetter zulässt grillen wir auch wieder) dazu.wir waren auch schon in hamburg aufm kiez dabei, vor der grossen bühne und haben da mitgefeiert
sich über etwas ärgern,oder ignorieren kann man sich im leben genug.warum nicht auch solche events feiern???
aber ich glaub das ist eh nur bei uns deutschen so, das wir uns damit schwer tun.die anderen länder sehen das so wie es ist,ein gesangswettstreit zwischen europäischen ländern


----------



## Pentu (12. Mai 2011)

"Boh bleib bloß weg mit dem Scheiß"


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!
> 
> Prosecco saufen, Fremdschämen³ und ablästern auf gaaaanz hohem Niveau. - Aye, was wird das schön




So siehts auch bei mir aus -ausser das mit dem Sekt...dann lieber ein Bier^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

ist mir ziemlich egal


----------



## Budegirl (12. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es nicht so sehr spannend wegen der Musik, aber weil ich der Veranstaltungsbranche angehöre,
werde ich auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen, wie das visuelle und audiotive Konzept gestaltet ist.

Good Luck, Lena! ich muss gestehen, der Satellitensong hat mir gut gefallen,
werd mir mal auf der Musikverbreitungshomepage das neue Lied von ihr ansehen und anhören.

Ach Mist, grad ist mir eingefallen, am Samstag muss ich arbeiten. Und dann auch noch Max Raabe-Konzert. Will wer mit mir tauschen??? ^^

Dann halt nicht......


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. Mai 2011)

mir fehlt die antwort 12 stimmen für österreich 

nadine beiler ist ein ganz starker live act - live klingt sie wesentlich besser als die studioaufnahme und der song vermittelt so ein wenig disney feeling
ungarn stünde für mich an zweiter stelle - ein guter pop song der emotionen weckt
danach norwegen - was ihr an kraft in der stimme fehlt, macht stella mwangi mit ihrem waka waka refrain wieder wett
dann armenien - hat irgendwie einen daddy cool groove, was dem lied chancen vermittelt
und dann irland - so sehr ich jedward auch hasse, aber der refrain is hammer :/

meiner meinung nach sind die acts dieses jahr wesentlich besser als in den letzten jahren und ich hoffe dass es auch nur die besten ins finale schaffen
und da mit nadine beiler endlich mal ein anständiger song für österreich antritt dürfte es auch ein netter abend ohne fremdschähmen werden


----------



## Ennia (12. Mai 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> mir fehlt die antwort 12 stimmen für österreich
> 
> nadine beiler ist ein ganz starker live act - live klingt sie wesentlich besser als die studioaufnahme und der song vermittelt so ein wenig disney feeling
> ungarn stünde für mich an zweiter stelle - ein guter pop song der emotionen weckt
> ...





Dabei ist das nicht mal übertrieben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t1EuE6Jm0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich find es immer wahnsinnig schade, dass die Titel der Kandidaten schon 8 Monate vor dem Contest gefühlte 20 mal am Tag im Radio und im Fernsehen abgespielt werden. Das macht doch alles kaputt...


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> danach norwegen - was ihr an kraft in der stimme fehlt, macht stella mwangi mit ihrem waka waka refrain wieder wett




meine favoritin


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Norwegen ist seit vorgestern (1. Halbfinale) raus. Ist also nix mehr mit Favorit ^^

Ich mag das Lied von Dino Merlin (Love in Rewind), der für Bosnien Herzegowina antritt. Auch Paradise Oskar (Da Da Dam) für Finnland find ich gut, allerdings glaub ich, dass der Text für einen ESC zu anspruchsvoll ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Mai 2011)

Finde das ja eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam aber ich denke ich habe was besseres zu tun, unsicher.
Ich glaube zwar nicht das Lena gewinnt, aber ehrlichgesagt finde ich sie mitlerweile sehr attraktiv.


----------



## TheGui (12. Mai 2011)

12 points = 1shcnaps!

das macht das ganze deutlich spannender!


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> 12 points = 1shcnaps!
> 
> das macht das ganze deutlich spannender!



aber bei jedem land,oder?sonst wirds ein recht trockener abend...


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Norwegen ist seit vorgestern (1. Halbfinale) raus. Ist also nix mehr mit Favorit ^^



was????im ernst?ok...ich hasse den ESC...amateure...


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. Mai 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Dabei ist das nicht mal übertrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das video is geil, kannte ich noch gar nicht xD super xD

norwegen is raus? oh wie schade  naja is eh wurscht, nadine gwinnt uns den schaß ^^

ich seh grad armenien ist auch raus - naja dann sind meine favoriten:
1. Österreich
2. Ungarn
3. Irland


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was????im ernst?ok...ich hasse den ESC...amateure...






RubenPlinius schrieb:


> norwegen is raus? oh wie schade  naja is eh wurscht, nadine gwinnt uns den schaß ^^



Jo, ist raus. Und Österreich ist heute Abend beim zweiten Halbfinale dran, also sag das mit dem Gewinnen nicht so laut ^^


Ach, das Lied von Georgien (Eldrine mit One More Day) find ich auch noch gut, auch wenn's sich ein bisschen anhört wie eine Mischung aus Evanescence und Linkin Park


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (12. Mai 2011)

1. Gewinnt Österreich

2. Ist die Lena total unsympathisch geworden

3. Ist ihr neues Lied schlecht.


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jo, ist raus. Und Österreich ist heute Abend beim zweiten Halbfinale dran, also sag das mit dem Gewinnen nicht so laut ^^
> 
> 
> Ach, das Lied von Georgien (Eldrine mit One More Day) find ich auch noch gut, auch wenn's sich ein bisschen anhört wie eine Mischung aus Evanescence und Linkin Park



das restrisiko besteht, es sind schon öfter qualitative songs rausgeflogen und acts wie lena gewinnen...logisch is das allemal nicht xD


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2011)

Antwort Nummer 2 so wie 80% hier...geht weg mit dem Scheiß.

Ich sags mal ganz vorsichtig so...Lena ist ein arrogantes Miststück, dass mich mehr nervt als Beulenpest und Cholera zusammen. Dieses saublöde Rumgeblödel immer, da könnt ich durchn Fernseher springen.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich sags mal ganz vorsichtig so...Lena ist ein arrogantes Miststück, dass mich mehr nervt als Beulenpest und Cholera zusammen. Dieses saublöde Rumgeblödel immer, da könnt ich durchn Fernseher springen.



Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2011)

Hehe...endlich sind wir mal einer Meinung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich sags mal ganz vorsichtig so...Lena ist ein arrogantes Miststück, dass mich mehr nervt als Beulenpest und Cholera zusammen. Dieses saublöde Rumgeblödel immer, da könnt ich durchn Fernseher springen.



/signed

vielleicht nicht wie beulenpest und cholera, doch sie nervt ganz schön :/


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Mai 2011)

ok kannte das Österreich-Lied nicht aber die kann mal echt gut singen. Überhaupt sind dieses Jahr einige Leute dabei, die sogar singen können. Dafür auch einige Totalausfälle ode kuriose Sachen - z.B. Ukraine gestern ein Lobeslied über die Ukraine ?? Regime läßt grüßen...sehr cool waren auch die mit Ska-Musik und den spitzen Hüten :-))) Aber mein Favorit ist Georgien, und allgemein denke ich daß Dänemark gewinnen wird - das ist einprägsamer Mainstream-Rock - ideal für die gängigen Radiosender.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Mai 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ok kannte das Österreich-Lied nicht aber die kann mal echt gut singen. Überhaupt sind dieses Jahr einige Leute dabei, die sogar singen können. Dafür auch einige Totalausfälle ode kuriose Sachen - z.B. Ukraine gestern ein Lobeslied über die Ukraine ?? Regime läßt grüßen...sehr cool waren auch die mit Ska-Musik und den spitzen Hüten :-))) Aber mein Favorit ist Georgien, und allgemein denke ich daß Dänemark gewinnen wird - das ist einprägsamer Mainstream-Rock - ideal für die gängigen Radiosender.




absolutes sign...
aber weisst du wer ich denke wer den esc gewinnt?ich glaub die bekloppten zwillinge machen das rennen...das ist auch son ohrwurm.und würde zu den ganzen kram passen,der hier gerade abläuft...


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit kam das "neue" Lied von der Lena im Radio. Ich muß zugeben, ich hab es das erste Mal gehört, da ich zu 99% CD im Radio höre und eine andere Musikrichtung bevorzuge.

Und ich muß sagen: das Lied ist ... sowas von langweilig. Mein Gott, da hab ich vom Meister des Scheisse-zu-Geld-Machens-Stefan-Raab mehr erwartet. Germany 1 Point oder so... Mehr nicht. Wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, wir haben das falsche Lied.

Mama told me war absolut klassisch Raab und hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht. Damit dann in so einen Wettbewerb zu gehen, wäre absolut perfekt gewesen.

Jetzt steht ein Raab als Moderator vor der Kamera, obwohl er doch viel eher zu Lena auf die Bühne gehört. Opdenhövel oder auch Kerkeling hätten es wesentlich besser gemacht.


----------



## Jordin (13. Mai 2011)

Ich oute mich zu den Freaks, die für Irland sind!

 Der Song ist Schmu, aber die beiden sind so Zucker, dass ich sie mir am liebsten in die Vitrine stellen möchte.

KICK IT, Jedward! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

Ich gucke den Song Contest nur weil Lena so nen hübschen Arsch hat, alles andere ist uninteressant!


----------



## RubenPlinius (13. Mai 2011)

ich finds schrecklich, dass irland so einen krassen ohrwurm in den wettbewerb schickt
seit tagen einen ohrwurm von dem dreck im ohr :/
und zwei unsympathler kinder sind das...das rumgezappel und alles...da braucht man ja selber ritalin wenn man denen zusieht :/

hoffentlich macht nadine das rennen^^ aber es würde mich sehr wundern, wäre ungewöhnlich dass heute ein qualitativer song siegeschancen hat...ich tipp am ehesten auf england oder irland momentan


----------



## MrBlaki (13. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mir den Songcontest nicht ansehen.
Davon abgesehen das wird letztes Jahr nur gewonnen haben weil Deutschland das einzigste Land war das noch genug Geld hat um den Euro Vision Songcontest zu veranstalten.
Es kamm doch sogar groß im Fernsehn das wenn sich kein Austragungsort finden lässt, der Songcontest ausfällt.
Davon abgesehen das ich keine Person kenne die Lena mag. Und ihr neues Lied ist langweilig.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich ein Fan vom Grand Prix d'Eurovision... finde es aber durchaus eine gute Sache. Allemal besser als das sonstige Abendprogramm welches so ausgestrahlt wird.

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre mehr Musik aus den verschiedenen Ländern - sprich deutsche, schwedische, französische etc.pp. Musik und nicht alles in einem Einheitsbrei in Englisch. Das geht mir ein bisschen ab und war doch eigentlich mal der Grund für diesen Wettbewerb, oder?

Das jedes Land der Erde einen englischen Popsong rausbringen kann ist klar, das kann doch kaum das Ziel sein. Uninteressant würde ich fast sagen.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Nun ja, was Österreich angeht - ich find den Song langweilig. Da könnt ich einschlafen bei, ist auch nix Innovatives oder Neues. Da ist selbst Lenas Lied noch besser...

Ich find's schade, dass Bulgarien gestern rausgeflogen ist, das Lied fand ich gut. Auch Diiiiing Doooong hätte ich zwecks Fremdschämen und Lästerei gerne nochmal am Samstag gesehen  Aber Dino Merlin ist weiter, was mich freut, außerdem die lustigen sieben Zwerge aus Moldawien


----------



## Kordanor (13. Mai 2011)

Ich find es vor allem krass, wie polarisierend sowas jedesmal ist. Im Grunde hätte man den Thread auch "mögt ihr Lady Gaga" nennen können und es wäre vermutlich auf die selbe Resonanz hier und sehr ähnliche Kommentare herausgekommen.

Die Musik kann man mögen oder auch nicht.
Lena kann man ebenfalls mögen oder auch nicht. Wer aber meint sie sähe scheisse aus, der hat schlicht den Bezug zur Realität verloren und kann sich in die Ecke derer stellen, die bei zwei sekündigem Hören von Elektroklängen oder Rap direkt "Scheiss Lied!" schreien, nur weil ihre geistige und soziale Beschränktheit nicht zulässt so etwas gut finden zu dürfen.

Es gibt bei vielen natürlich zweifelsohne eine gewisse Übersättigung, da man schlicht nach einer gewissen Zeit genug von einem Lied oder eben auch einer Band hat. Aber da müssen halt die Leute, die sich normale Radio-Sender antun, welche in der Regel jeden Tag die gleichen Lieder spielen, schlicht durch. Und nur weil man selber genug von einem Lied oder einer Person hat, werden diese für andere Personen nicht ebenfalls unattraktiver.

Ich selber, Freund von Gothic, EBM, Aggro-Tech aber eben auch anderer elektronischer Musik (zB Anne Clark, Mind in a Box, und auch Jean Michelle Jarre), kann mit dem neuen Lied mehr anfangen als mit dem alten, muss aber dazu sagen, dass es natürlich kein typischer Pop-Song ist, mit dem man gute Aussichten hat die Massen und damit den Contest zu gewinnen. Aber trotz meiner musikalischen Präferenzen kann ich durchaus verhältnismäßig neutral an ein Musik-Stück aus einem anderen Genre gehen, unabhängig davon, ob diese Musik nun erfolgreich ist oder nicht.

Bezüglich der Regeln des Contests kann man sicherlich auch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Ich selber finde es aber vollkommen in Ordnung auch auf englisch zu singen.

Ich habe mir den Contest schon recht häufig angesehen. Ich finde Contests, bei denen unterschiedliche Nationen gezielt gegeneinander antreten, recht interessant und spannend. So ist das auch die einzige Gelegenheit, bei der ich mir schonmal ein Fußballspiel anschaue. Ich mag dabei weder Fußball und auch die meisten Lieder beim ESC sind keine, die ich mir ein zweites mal anhören würde.

Ich wünsche jedenfalls jedem, der sich den ESC gibt, viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Na, also Lady Gaga ist ja was anderes. Ich mag sie, weil bei ihr gehören ihre schrägen Auftritte einfach mit zur Show, das weiß jeder. Es ist eben einfach ihr Stil. Aber diese Lena... die ist einfach nicht echt, eine künstlich hochgezüchtete Zuckerpuppe mit schlechtem Englisch, die mit 19 schon divenhaft ist. Ich verbiete es ja keinem, das anzugucken. Aber mir mit diesem Lena-Geseier auf die Nüsse zu gehen, muss echt nicht sein. Ich fühl mich mit der absolut nicht verbunden, ist doch schnurz ob die jetzt ne Deutsche ist (da ich eh 1/4 Tscheche bin und vom französischen Adel abstamme ).


----------



## Kordanor (13. Mai 2011)

"Schlechtes Englisch" ist allerdings zum einen extrem übertrieben und zum anderen auch noch herzlich irrelevant.

Ob Lena "echt" ist oder nicht, kann ich schwer beurteilen, auf mich wirkt sie jedenfalls authentisch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Kordanor schrieb:


> "Schlechtes Englisch" ist allerdings zum einen extrem übertrieben und zum anderen auch noch herzlich irrelevant.
> 
> Ob Lena "echt" ist oder nicht, kann ich schwer beurteilen, auf mich wirkt sie jedenfalls authentisch.



Irrelevant, wenn man auf Englisch singt und dabei ein ganzes Land repräsentieren soll? Ich glaube nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass ich sowieso nicht verstehe, wieso das auf Englisch gesungen wird. Geht es da nicht ursprünglich um Lieder in der Landessprache?


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Irrelevant, wenn man auf Englisch singt und dabei ein ganzes Land repräsentieren soll? Ich glaube nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass ich sowieso nicht verstehe, wieso das auf Englisch gesungen wird. Geht es da nicht ursprünglich um Lieder in der Landessprache?



Ursprünglich ja, aber dank der Globalisierung sind wir ja alle bald nur noch Englischssprachig. ^^


----------



## Kordanor (13. Mai 2011)

Nun, wenn das Lied in schlechtem englisch geschrieben ist, dann ist das ein Fehler des Songwriters.
Andernfalls bemängelst du lediglich die englische Aussprache. Und da kann ein gewisser Akzent das Lied sogar attraktiver machen, wenn ich beispielsweise an Röyksopp denke (Youtube) oder Bands aus Island. Genauso macht für mich der knallharte Akzent von Anne Clark in der Landessprache die Lieder wesentlich attraktiver.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich Lenas englisch keinesfalls als schlecht bezeichnen würde.

Krasses Gegenbeispiel gefällig? Schau dir mal "Tauschung" von Crüxshadows an: (Youtube) Eine Kanadische Band, die "Deutsch" singt. Das "Deutsch" ist so gut, dass ich da ohne gedruckte Lyrics nicht viel verstehen würde. Man muss vielleicht mal grinsen aufgrund der Aussprache, aber dem Lied selber tut das keinen Abbruch.

Bezüglich der Regeln mit der Sprache: Wurde vor über 10 Jahren wohl freigestellt, sagt die Eurovision Seite.
Nun heisst es: _Die Sprache des Vortrags kann jedes Teilnehmerland frei wählen._


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die Aussprache alleine nicht soo schlimm, auch wenn sie voher noch einen weiterführenden Sprachkurs hätte bsuchen sollen - zumindest hätte ich das gemacht, bevor ich vor Millionen Leuten singen müsste. Der Punkt ist ihre nervige "Ich bin so schön, weil meine Euter schon nackt in der Bild waren und kann überhaupt alles und bin die beste" - Haltung, gemischt mit dem von der Presse hochgepushten "Wir Deutsche" - Gefühl. Das ist aber nach wie vor meine persönliche Meinung, ich kann Nationalgefühl nun mal nicht ausstehen. Wie gesagt, wer auf sie abfährt, kann es gerne in Ruhe tun.


----------



## mastergamer (13. Mai 2011)

Dino Merlin (Bosnien) macht' das Rennen!


----------



## Korgor (14. Mai 2011)

"Boom boom, chaka chaka, your kiss is like a, like ..."
Top Song aber bin trozdem nicht dafür.

12 Points for Slovakia
Najo was soll ich sagen... TWiiNS... sex sells
Aber leider nimmer dabei

Edit:
Also bin ich für Blue - die habens drauf,
habe ich schon vor 5 Jahren gehört.
Jetzt sind sie endlich zurück und habens verdient zu gewinnen.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

passt aufgrund aktuellen thema eher hier rein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> passt aufgrund aktuellen thema eher hier rein ^^



Komplett unlustig, egal wie sehr man Lena hasst. o_O


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

ist glaub ich wie bei den memes und co da muss man die anderen kennen ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist glaub ich wie bei den memes und co da muss man die anderen kennen ^^



Ich kenne solche Bilder, bei denen steht aber normalerweise auch bei dem Vergleichsbild etwas, was ähnlich bzw. genauso klingt. Du hast es verkackt, ganz einfach.^^


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

wer sagt das ich es war ?

fand ich als ich gerade bei google schaute ob es schon news gibt


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wer sagt das ich es war ?
> 
> fand ich als ich gerade bei google schaute ob es schon news gibt



Wenn das der Fall war, dann verzeihung.
Hier machen so einige Buffed-User Memes auf deutsch und die sind immer durchgängig scheiße.^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Mai 2011)

Also das Lied aus Georgien (Startplatz 25) fand ich richtig gut. Island auch.

Lena sollte mal lockerer werden und anfangen sich zu bewegen.

Aber dieses "Ich rette die Welt"-Lied auf Finnland ist ja schlimm.

Ukraine kam mir wie Christina Aguilera vor.

Im Allgemeinen fand ich die Mehrheit der Lieder gut.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2011)

So, nächstes Jahr kommt der ESC aus Aserbaidschan.


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2011)

Aserbaidschan, ein Land aus VorderASIEN, gewinnt... 

Ich bin im falschen Film.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

gerade das finale lied von aserbeitschan gehört - ka warum das gewonnen hat und war ja klar das lena nicht gewinnt besonders nicht mit dem song und wtf das ist nicht mehr die lena von 2010 die ich da sah sondern ne ganz andere.

naja punkte vergabe beim grand prix sage ich nur ostblock ^^ meistens punkte verschieben bei den ländern und wenig sänger berücksichtigen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFhfR-HLNLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Mai 2011)

Platz 10 ist völlig in Ordnung für die Lena. Mit dem Gewinner Song bin ich aber überhaupt nicht zufrieden, dann doch lieber Schweden.


----------



## zoizz (15. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja punkte vergabe beim grand prix sage ich nur ostblock ^^



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Und nächstes Jahr sehen wir den Contest in Schwarzweiss und die Lieder alle unplugged ....


----------



## Cyberratchet (15. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aserbaidschan, ein Land aus VorderASIEN, gewinnt...
> 
> Ich bin im falschen Film.


Das liegt daran, weil der ESC von der Europäischen Rundfunkunion veranstaltet wird .. und dort sind neben Ländern in Europa eben auch welche aus Nordafrika und Vorderasien vertretten. Rein theoretisch könnte also auch Ägypten, Libyen oder der Libanon zum ESC antreten.

Aserbaidschan finde ich auch unverdient, schlecht war es auf keinem Fall, aber 1 Platz .
Italien, Rumänien, Island und vorallem Bosnien-Herzogowina haben mir gut gefallen. Italien wurde ja zumindest Platz 2 ^^.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2011)

Schweden war ein reiner Ost-Anbieder-Song. Ich fands nicht schlecht, aber zu durchschaubar. Aserbaidschan... naja... ein typisches Windmaschinen-Duett, sowas mußte wohl mal wieder gewinnen. Lena ist grad noch in den Top10, wie ich es vorrausgesehen habe. Ich mochte ihr Lied nicht besonders, aber der Auftritt war toll. Ich bin auf nächstes Jahr gespannt


----------



## Jordin (15. Mai 2011)

Ich könnte heulen. Das war ne Katastrophe. Und ne Wette hab ich auch noch verloren


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hab es mir angeguckt (allerdings nur, weil ich mit meinem Schwager nebenher PES gezockt habe) und bin ganz neutral reingegangen. Dass Spanien so weit hinten war, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das Lied war recht gut, aber auf keinen Fall schlimmer als die irischen Terror-Twins oder der griechische Rapper. Platz 10 ist gerechtfertigt, das Lied war weder besonders gut noch besonders schlecht. Aserbaidschan sollte schon vorne mit dabei sein, das Lied war gut. Aber ganz oben hab ich eigentlich die Ukraine gesehen. Aber die Punktvergabe-Politik war mal wieder so durchschaubar.


----------



## Shaila (15. Mai 2011)

Insgesamt gab es nur wenige Lieder, welche mir gefallen haben.

=> Aserbaidschan, Ukraine, Georgien, Wir selbst, Moldau, Ungarn und Estland

Wenn ich diese jetzt platzieren müsste...viele mir schwer:

1. Estland => 2. Georgien => 3. Wir => 4. Moldau => 5. Ungarn => 6. Aserbaidschan

Wieso Estland soweit hinten liegt kann ich nicht verstehen, fand das Lied echt gut.

P.S: Italien auf 2. Platz ist mir absolut unbegreiflich, absolutes Unding in meinen Augen, nicht verdient.

P.P.S: Schweden auf Platz 3....war mir irgendwie klar das so ein typischer Teenistar die dicken Punkte holt. Ist halt auch immer mehr wie DSDS.


----------



## xxhajoxx (15. Mai 2011)

Platz 10 is völlig ok für Lena mehr war nich drin auch mit einem anderen Künstler denke ich wäre es nicht besser gelaufen, mein Favorit war iwie Moldau die haben mir echt gefallen auch UK fand ich gut. Zum Kollegen meinte ich vor der Bekanntgabe der Punkte das Italien letzter wird und er stimmte mir zu, das war ein richtig schlechter Beitrag der völlig überbewertet und unverdient auf platz 2 gelandet ist.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Bin ganz zufrieden dass die mainstreamigsten Pop-Songs nicht gewonnen haben.

Stattdessen ein emotionales, langsames Lied, das sich trotzdem von den anderen abheben konnte.
Beide Sänger hatten eine tolle Stimme. Verdienter Sieger auf jedenfall.

Allerdings hat Aserbaidjian das Problem, das kein Schwein weiß wo das liegt.
Wie wollen die dort den Song Contest nächstes Jahr austragen? In einer Scheune am kaspischen Meer? ^^

Warscheinlich wird auch kaum jemand hinfahren, weil jeder Schiss hat, dass er dort von Terroristen entführt wird.

Insofern bin ich gespannt, was die draus machen.

Lena hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen... sie ist sehr sexy auf der Bühne und das Lied ist unorthodox - aber gut.
Leider nur 10ter Platz, aber dafür dass das Lied eben echt nicht massentauglich ist, ist es gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## MrBlaki (15. Mai 2011)

Naja, habe mit gerechnet.
Lenas Lied war und ist nicht gut, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Allerdings kenne ich keinen der das Lied gut findet ^^
Allgemein habe ich mich sehr über so manche Platzierung gewundert. 
Die Ukraine z.B. ich fand die Frau konnte nicht wirklich singen, Töne treffen war nicht so ihr Motto.
Sie war meiner Meinung nach eine dieser "Ich kann live nicht viel und bin nur in Videos mit Voicebearbeitung gut".
Die großen Talente waren nun nicht vor Ort. Die einzigsten von denen ich mehr erwartet hätte waren Blue, sind halt alte Hasen ^^
Schade nur das es immernoch Länder gibt die sich gegenseitig die Punkte zustecken, weil sie sich leiden können. 

Achja der Gewinnersong ist nix dolles...da wären mir ja sogar Irland lieber oO und das soll was heissen.


----------

